# my new does!!



## rebellion01 (May 25, 2009)

hi me and my gf recently got some mice but one of mine is a bit wild! ive left them almost 2 days to settle down in there new home and when i went to take one of them out today it bit me  but the other one is fine though.

Im not sure what i can do to tame it without getting bitten and stressing it out to much

any suggestions would be appreciated

here is my doe bumpkin (the tame one of the 2) she is a longhaired but im not sure what variety?



















cheers,

darren


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like a broken argente? (I think)
Sweet mouse congrats, dont worry you always get the odd wild one! Sorry you got bitten!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Some mice just need some time and some extra handling to calm down a bit. Its best to pick up by the base of the tail and then put a hand under the mouse once you have it instead of trying to scoop the mouse up.


----------



## rebellion01 (May 25, 2009)

cheers, il try not to get the ones jumping out the cage next time when i choose mice. also i picked her up by the base of the tail but when i put my hand underneath she bit my finger but il just take it slow and steady.

thanx for the advice


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

aw i can help on this 1, i had this problem when i first got 1 of my pet mice and i was told to break up a small amount of digestive biscuit or cheerio (other treats would prob work the same) in my hand and just put my hand in the cage and let them come to u.
it took a bit of time but it works, 
when they get in to ur hand leave it a while and let them nibble at the food - then gently lift them up (but keep ur hand in the cage if poss) and after a few times doing this, gradually start to stroke them and lift them out.
i know this sounds silly but i talk to mine too - i think that helps  
did this with mine only prob is hes a right mummys boy now lol x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

It's not silly at all Leigh I'm fluent in guinea pig, rabbit, hamster and I'm learning mouse at the moment 

Of course talking to them helps it's calming and re assuring - they are (after all) very small creatures 

Sound advice me thinks x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

haha thanks  x


----------

